# Hello Everyone.



## ken&dawn (Dec 6, 2007)

We are Ken & Dawn, we registered a week ago but have only just found time to say Hello.
Recognise some of you from other forums and looking forward to helping out if we can or getting help if we need it


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 6, 2007)

hi and welcome you will find this site helpfull and full of great folks bie the way my van is a compas drifter build albeit 26 years old


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello and welcome. I can only reinforce Mandrake's comments. I'm new myself but have been made extreemly welcome. Come in and enjoy, I have.


----------



## ken&dawn (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the welcome

Mandrake, seen your compass looking through photos, looks really nice.


----------



## alanval (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi ken and dawn welcome to the site I have been a member for a while now don`t post that much not anything interesting anyway lol love. We love wildcamping though and I find this site a must if you want somewhere to stay.I have stayed at a few places I`v found on here ,great there is a site like this.Do I know you from anywhere do you go with the same name on all forums...

 Val


----------



## ken&dawn (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Alanval,

Thanks for the welcome
We love wildcamping to much more freedom than being restrictrd to a site, hence our username on other forums wildcamper,  But thought it a little cheeky using it here

Happy Travels.


----------

